# Modern Arnis Seminar



## Cebu West (Aug 28, 2001)

Modern Arnis Seminar

   Datu Tim Hartman who is Professor Remy Presas highest active rank tested student, would like you to join him as he teaches a Modern Arnis Seminar on Advanced Sinawali and Tapi-Tapi with Counters.  Also covered will be Mano Y Daga and Compound Traps.

When     **   September 22, 2001

Where   **   Folsom Fire Co. hall ( 2nd floor )
                 Fourth and Sutton Ave, Folsom,PA ( just 10 min. south of the Phila. Airport               
                      and 10 min. from exit 2 of the Blue Rt. I-476 ) 

Cost      **    $40 pre registered and $50 at the door.
                      Insruuctors: group discounts available

Contact **   Sal Todaro 
                     610-543-2624     SALVI1@aol.com


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

Did we get a review?


----------

